# Nyererei Fry Question



## ttomp22 (Sep 20, 2011)

So my nyererei has been holding her eggs for 12 days now since the spawn and today I saw her releasing her fry and letting them swim around closely to her. Each time I would get too close to the tank she would then put them all back in her mouth. My question is should i take out all my driftwood and risk tearing up my live plants to capture her with or without her fry to seperate them and move them into my refugium? Or should i just continue to let them do their thing since she is the only fish in a 50 gallon 4ft long tank? I just dont want to risk her eating any of them, but after watching her for hours she seems to be quite a good mother. Any advice is appreciated thanks!


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

Personally I would separate them in time. Once my females start releasing the fry I put them into a separate tank and strip the female of the fry. It keeps the fry in a smaller space to find food easier, and it allow the female to eat again and regain her strength.


----------



## ttomp22 (Sep 20, 2011)

I decided to strip the female and the fry are now doing well with other saulosi fry in a 20 gallon refugium. Thanks again for the advice :fish:


----------

